# JBS Twin Scroll Turbo Development



## JBS Sales (Apr 3, 2007)

We are currently developing a new turbo application for the 1.8T, there are two stages available which with our hybrid turbo versions will be able to offer up to 550bhp, with full boost predicted between 3000-3500RPM depending on spec.

Key features include:

Twin Scroll Design for better response and spool
New More efficient and larger compressor preventing compressor surge
Better pump gas efficiency
Turbine Nozzle Area (cm2) = Large 10.5 hotside, single flapper.
Improved actuator design

A "twin scroll" or "divided inlet" means that there are two separate volutes within the turbine housing. The main reason for doing this is to isolate the pulses coming from each exhaust port and maintain more of the pulse energy from each cylinder all the way down to the turbine wheel. There are no differences between the turbine wheels used in open or single inlet turbines compared to those used in twin or divided inlet turbines. 
Generally speaking, a divided inlet turbine setup will respond faster and produce boost quicker than single or open design of the same nozzle area, of course this is dependent upon proper execution.
While it does not cause any problems or harm to run a divided inlet turbine housing on a manifold that is an "open" design, none of the benefits of the twin inlet will be seen.

With this new turbo set up we will be using our ST316SS SC40 equal length twin scroll manifold for optimum performance.

Here is our twin scroll based equal length manifold.


















Again with a twin scroll based turbo.










We have an Audi TT 1.8T 225 booked in for this turbo conversion at the beginning of next week. We will be posting pictures as the kit is being built and of the final product with a full review and RR data.

Then after the Audi TT we have an Ibiza 1.8T booked in for the same conversion again I will post build and final product pictures and RR information.

This turbo set up will also be offered in kit form with fitting instructions and step by step photos for all the 1.8T range.

If you would like anymore information please feel free to give me a call on 01246 455005

Regards
Mike


----------



## Testarossa (Mar 8, 2006)

Ill be blunt HOw much for the kit and what else needs doing for that amount of power!!!!!

550 sounds to good to be true


----------



## JBS Sales (Apr 3, 2007)

Until we have fully developed the kit on the Audi TT we have in a the moment I will not have a 100% price but we aim this to be competitive and a fantastic conversion!

Mike


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

Mmmmm...... what power / torque would you expect from a large-port 1900cc and stroked 2000cc with this set-up??? :wink:

Cheers!


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

JBS Mike said:


> We have an Audi TT 1.8T 225 booked in for this turbo conversion at the beginning of next week.


 :roll:


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Silversea said:


> Mmmmm...... what power / torque would you expect from a large-port 1900cc and stroked 2000cc with this set-up??? :wink:
> 
> Cheers!


are you off again mate :wink: it's about time you made your mind up


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Wow this looks good.

Please keep us posted.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

im interested at a price thats not silly! kepp us updated :wink:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Very interesting. I'd be keen on seeing more technical information about this including some pictures or diagrams of the turbo vane and porting detail. Does the pulsing have an impact on turbo life?

What are the welds like on the inside of the manifold tubes? I'm thinking of energy loss due to turbulence. Do you grind the inside smooth after each weld? That would make it an expensive composite.

Wouldn't you need to change the con rods on the 1.8T to cope with the torque? Any other engine mods required? Reduced compression?

You'd presumably need to change the ECU map too.


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

John, you would really need a built engine for this set-up (rods, pistons, valves, bolts / studs etc) The original items just wouldn't cope with the strain.


----------



## Captain Beeflat (Dec 4, 2006)

John-H wrote.
[/quote]What are the welds like on the inside of the manifold tubes? I'm thinking of energy loss due to turbulence. Do you grind the inside smooth after each weld? That would make it an expensive composite.


> Good point John, valid on a naturally aspirated engine; but surely insignificant with forced induction.


----------



## Captain Beeflat (Dec 4, 2006)

Made a mess of the "quote" thing. Sorry.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

KammyTT said:


> im interested at a price thats not silly! kepp us updated :wink:


i would guess at 7-8k by the time you've strengthened the engine and transmission probably more tbh!you can't just bolt it straight on :wink:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Silversea said:


> John, you would really need a built engine for this set-up (rods, pistons, valves, bolts / studs etc) The original items just wouldn't cope with the strain.


Well that's what I thought was missing like Tuftrided crank, balancing, forged pistons and countless other upgrades etc. It's a bit of a radical increase in performance! But I can't remember what the limit is on the standard engine certainly less than that.



Captain Beeflat said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > What are the welds like on the inside of the manifold tubes? I'm thinking of energy loss due to turbulence. Do you grind the inside smooth after each weld? That would make it an expensive composite.
> ...


You're probably right but it would make the turbo work a little harder for the same gas flow. Especially if it ended up with a forest of MIG wire poking through each joint :lol: only joking! It's a bit like the argument of should you change the camshaft for a power increase on a turbo engine? - Not done usually as it's a lot of effort and why not just turn up the boost a little instead :wink:


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

caney said:


> Silversea said:
> 
> 
> > Mmmmm...... what power / torque would you expect from a large-port 1900cc and stroked 2000cc with this set-up??? :wink:
> ...


LOL, I know......  I'll be keeping an eye on this and Bill's offerings. :roll: 
I think the Golf he was fitting a kit to is up and running, just needs mapped. It will be interesting to hear how driveable it is on a day to day basis.
How are you getting on with yours??? Is it fitted yet??? :wink:


----------



## JBS Sales (Apr 3, 2007)

John-H said:


> What are the welds like on the inside of the manifold tubes? I'm thinking of energy loss due to turbulence. Do you grind the inside smooth after each weld?
> 
> 
> > Hi John
> ...


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

Silversea said:


> Mmmmm...... what power / torque would you expect from a large-port 1900cc and stroked 2000cc with this set-up??? :wink:
> 
> Cheers!


Mike, as above! What would be your estimate??


----------



## JBS Sales (Apr 3, 2007)

Latest update on the JBS twin scroll 1.8T turbo applications:

Latest developments show the twin scroll design to be the perfect solution for low spool, high power and factory look turbo applications, as you can see from the pictures below design and production of this highly complex manifold and components are nearly complete.

The pictures show our fabrication department, manifolds on jigs to ensure perfect fitment and location every time.

The final kits will use split downpipe, 3â€ outlet, 2â€ dump pipe, 3â€ inlet pipe

For 225 applications you can use the factory boost outlet pipe, factory engine cover and location.

Further testing has shown 1 bar boost at 2250RPM, 2 bar boost by 3000RPM 

Manifold, jig and fabrication area.









































































Turbo and manifold

























Me holding the downpipe









Pictures with this kit on the car and in kit format to follow very soon.

Mike


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

JBS Mike said:


> Further testing has shown 1 bar boost at 2250RPM, 2 bar boost by 3000RPM


 I'm jealous! those are awesome numbers.... 8) 
Look forward to blagging a ride......

one thing though....


JBS Mike said:


> Me holding the downpipe


I think you need to work a bit more on Blue Steel :roll:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Wak said:


> I think you need to work a bit more on Blue Steel :roll:


I think you'll find it's stainless steel. :roll: :wink:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Wow.... that's impressive! Looks huge - is it going to fit?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

John-H said:


> Wow.... that's impressive! Looks huge - is it going to fit?


There will be serious trouble if it doesn't! ;-)


----------



## Nick225TT (Oct 13, 2004)

Will there be a version available for engines with standard pistons and rods around the 330-350bhp mark that will bolt straight on with just a remap?

The idea of K03 'driveability' with a big turbo top end is very appealing


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Should be v.quick the guys on Scoobynet running the twin-scroll spec C and JDM Impreza's rave about how mush faster the spool up is ....

Anyone willing to give me a ride in a big turbo TT at Donnington this year i could be persuaded to make a charitable donation :wink:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

BAMTT said:


> Anyone willing to give me a ride in a big turbo TT at Donnington this year i could be persuaded to make a charitable donation :wink:


In *a* big turbo TT, or *this* big turbo TT? ;-)


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

clived said:


> In *a* big turbo TT, or *this* big turbo TT? ;-)


 as in yours is going to be the best? :roll:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

caney said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> > In *a* big turbo TT, or *this* big turbo TT? ;-)
> ...


Either Or ......or both would be interesting to see how it compares my Scoob Quicker I'd guess :?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

caney said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> > In *a* big turbo TT, or *this* big turbo TT? ;-)
> ...


As in this is a thread about the work that's being done to my car at the moment....


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

clived said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> > clived said:
> ...


Will it be finished by the National Event though Clive?

That's this year's by the way :wink: :lol:


----------



## Ryan (Feb 6, 2004)

Interesting to see what you guys are up to again! Good luck with the conversion will it be ready for inters?


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Play it again Sam :roll:

http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m136 ... 3Small.jpg

Joe


----------



## cyberface (Apr 1, 2007)

looks good, shame i havent got the cash.

Mike - it isnt the green one you had outside last tue without a bumper on is it? looked like it was ready for some serious work


----------



## pinotattt (Oct 5, 2007)

JBS Mike said:


> Latest update on the JBS twin scroll 1.8T turbo applications:
> 
> Latest developments show the twin scroll design to be the perfect solution for low spool, high power and factory look turbo applications, as you can see from the pictures below design and production of this highly complex manifold and components are nearly complete.
> 
> ...


Hi Mike remember me?
Any news.......


----------

